# Puppies and third shift work



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

I am a registered nurse and work night shift in our local ER. My DH is a teacher and works days. Our three kids are in school full time (elem and middle school). We need to teach Daisy to kennel up during the day so I can sleep, and she's kenneled at night too. I suppose this isn't much different if both my DH and I worked days instead of opposite shifts. My plan is to crate her for 2-3 hours at a time during the day while I sleep and set alarms to take her out, similar to soneome coming home at lunch time to let her out. Daisy will be almost 13 weeks when DH goes back to school on Sept 1. 

Is 2-3 hours reasonable for her to be in her crate during the day at 13 weeks? Should I get up more during the day to let her out, or can I expect her to go longer than that? How many toys do I leave in her kennel with her during the day? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't see that as a problem. Max is crated from ten to five and he hasn't had one single accident. And he's only 10 weeks old!!! At one point during the weekend he was so quiet I slept from ten to seven the next morning!!! I could not believe it! Took all the toys out of the crate to see if he'd had an accident and he hadn't!!!! And because I have the crate next to me I can hear if he moves around, there hadn't been a sound.

Dogs are highly adaptable and will adapt to whatever unusual schedule you have *if* there are activities/jobs/interactions that fulfill them mentally or physically during their waking hours. Whether it's being a member of a large, rambunctious family or pack or whether it's a "job" they have every day, thinking dogs will adapt and thrive.

They key is to keep a thinking dog fulfilled. Some breeds are not thinking breeds - I happen to have thinking breeds so I've experienced the demands they place. I've also had bizillion Heinz 57s who were happy couch potatoes.

Sorry - toys....right now I'm home on an extended puppernity leave but when that ends he will only food dispensing toys and marrow bones. Nothing fuzzy that he can eat. I thought long and heard on getting a soft bed to put in there but then realised that the danger of him chewing his bedding was a concern. Generally, dogs sleep in their crates.


----------



## golden_daisy (Aug 10, 2010)

So, I normally sleep from around 8:30 AM (after I get home from taking kids to school) until 3:15 PM ish. So, that's only around 6.5 hours in her crate per day (not including at night). Since she's our first pup, is it reasonable to expect her to go that long with out pottying? Or is it more the crate mentality of not messing their space that stops them? I would LOVE it if I could sleep my solid 6+ hours without having to get up!

What are some good food dispensing toys that you reccommend? I won't give her fuzzy toys at this age and all her other toys are that durable hard plastic. We're going out to buy her more toys this weekend as we realized we don't have enough, lol! :bowl:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

my experience with female puppies is that they need to be let out more often for a longer period of time then male puppies.....not saying that Daisy must be let out more often...but dont be surprised if she has a hard time holding it...

Might also suggest that you start getting her in the habit of her new schedule before Sept 15th...

If you don't have one, you may want to took into getting a pail for her crate that you can hang so she doesn't play in her water..

Raleigh, the last puppy I raised, LOVED her Busy Buddy 'Chuckle' made by Premiere. I loved how quiet it was! Some of the food dispensing toys are crazy loud when the dogs start enthusiastically banging them around to get the food out.

I just bought the Kong 'Wobbler'....my adult dogs really enjoy it. They also like the 'tricky treat ball' which is much quieter then the 'buster cube', but I have to watch them like a hawk, becuase they could chew it to bits if allowed to do so.


----------

